# IBAN number for Danske Bank



## dodo (5 Dec 2015)

I cant seem to locate iban number for my Danske Bank account,  On their document I see my account number and aslo their Swift -BIC DABAIE2D but dont see IBAN number as I need for a transfer, anyone know what there IBAN is, tks


----------



## DMcL1971 (5 Dec 2015)

If you have your account number and sort code you can generate your BIC and IBAN from it using the link below on the IPSO website.
https://ipsosepaservice.sentenial.com/ipso/oneShotIRL


----------



## freewheeler (5 Dec 2015)

My IBAN was  IE61DABA plus my branch sort code plus my a/c number. Hope this helps.


----------



## DMcL1971 (5 Dec 2015)

freewheeler said:


> My IBAN was  IE61DABA plus my branch sort code plus my a/c number. Hope this helps.



The 61 part of the IE61DABA is a checksum result based on your specific combination of account number and sort code. So it will be different for someone else. But the result should always be IE followed by a 2 digit checksum, followed by DABA followed by the sort code and finally the account number.


----------

